# Anyone use ECOtricity?



## Archie_tect (28 Apr 2020)

Been sent a link to change to Ecotricity by Friends of the Earth... anyone use Ecotricity and is it a genuine green product or just a sop to 'green energy'?


----------



## Archie_tect (28 Apr 2020)

Link to website doesn't work if copied and pasted on here which is odd.


----------



## roadrash (28 Apr 2020)

https://www.ecotricity.co.uk/?utm_s...rand&msclkid=bd6507ebb2621d46227c5943c023a3fc


----------



## roadrash (28 Apr 2020)

hmm.... tis weird that


----------



## Archie_tect (28 Apr 2020)

That's happened three times to me too RR... yet the weblink from Friends of the Earth works until you cut and paste it somewhere else.


----------



## roadrash (28 Apr 2020)

most odd


----------



## Archie_tect (28 Apr 2020)

Doesn't bode well does it!!


----------



## raleighnut (28 Apr 2020)

roadrash said:


> https://www.ecotricity.co.uk/?utm_source=Bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Brand_Bing&keyword=ecotricity&adgroup=Ecotricity Brand&campaign=Ecotricity Brand&msclkid=bd6507ebb2621d46227c5943c023a3fc


That webpage no longer exists.


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2020)

Their website states...

"With Ecotricity, you not only get 100% green electricity and carbon neutral green gas."

I mean, how do they do that? Do they run new power cables from the wind farm to my house? And where do they get their carbon neutral gas from, and how will the tanker get it into my heating?

Sounds a load of guff to me.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2020)

Link works for me.

They appear to rely, for their claims, on wind power companies that are now dissolved, along with nuclear power. However the reliance on the latter is dropping, going by their own estimates. It's owing more than it's making at present.


----------

